# ESV Study Bible Reading Plan



## Michael (Feb 10, 2011)

Anyone here using this reading plan? Even if the ESV is not your preferred translation you may still want to check out the format/organization.

*From the ESV Study Bible Blog...*

This schedule of daily Bible readings is designed for reading through the entire Bible in one year.

There are four readings for each day. These readings are divided into four main sections: Psalms and Wisdom Literature; Pentateuch and the History of Israel; Chronicles and Prophets; and Gospels and Epistles.

In order to make the readings come out evenly, four major books of the Bible are included twice in the schedule: the Psalms (the Bible’s hymnal), Isaiah (the grandest of the OT prophets), Luke (one of the four biblical Gospels), and Romans (the heart of the Bible’s theology of salvation).

The list of readings from the Psalms and the Wisdom Literature begins and ends with special readings that are especially appropriate for the opening and closing of the year. The list of readings from the Pentateuch and the History of Israel proceeds canonically through the five books of Moses and then chronologically through the history of the OT, before closing the year with the sufferings of Job. The List of readings from the Chronicles and the Prophets begins with the Chronicler’s history of the people of God from Adam through the exile, followed by the Major and Minor Prophets, which are organized chronologically rather than canonically.

The Gospels and Epistles are largely grouped according to authorship; first, the writings of Luke (in the Gospel of Luke) followed by the book of Acts, then the letters of Paul (from Romans through Philemon); next Matthew, followed by Hebrews (both of which seem to have been written to largely Jewish-Christian audiences); then Mark, which was probably based on the experiences of Peter, followed by Peter’s own letters; then a repeat of Luke and Romans; finally, James and the writings of John (including the Gospel of John, the epistles of John, and Revelation).​
***​
BTW, you don't have to start on January 1st. If you go to http://youversion.com you can start Day 1 at any time and the site will keep track for you with this reading plan and many others. [Great for folks who like to start their annual reading on their birthday instead of the new year  ]


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 10, 2011)

I used it in 2009. I liked it for that type of plan. I use the Horner plan now.


----------



## jambo (Feb 10, 2011)

I decided to follow the ESV's plan for this year. I feel that although the plan is a good plan, some of the divisions could be better as some of the reading are a little uneven or else finish a reading before what I would have thought was the end of the passage. Some of the readings in Luke for instance may have finished just 2 or 3 verses before the end of the chapter where it would have made more sense just finishing that chapter. Now I know of course Luke did not write in chapter and verse and that some passages do begin in one chapter and end in another. However I think some of the daily reading segments could have been simplified.


----------

